# Looking for a Fortis B-42 Pilot Pro GMT Chrono



## djy74 (Jun 26, 2008)

Hi guys,
I haven't posted in the Fortis Forum in a few months, but I'm always checking it out. Anyway, I have always loved the Fortis B-42 Pilot Pro GMT chrono black dial with orange accents. You very rarely see them on the forums or on the "bay". I'm just wondering if anyone knows of one floating around out there. I saw one last year, but I wasn't ready to make any moves. I really don't know if I'm ready now, but it doesn't hurt to ask.

Everyone should know the watch, but here is a pic from *cnmark*. I have to give a shout out to his great pics. If you want me to take it off this post, just let me know.

Anyhow, if anyone can help, let me know. 
Thanks,
Dan


----------



## cuckoo4watches (Oct 24, 2006)

i had that model and let me say, it is one of my all time faves!
love the orange GMT hours that match the orange triangle on the GMT hand... so friggin sweet.

you will likely have to find a used one but they are so rare now as it seems that no-one wants to let go of one.

good luck in your search though, its a beaut.

** you could try posting a WANT TO BUY in the WTB section of the sales forum. ;-)


----------



## djy74 (Jun 26, 2008)

Thanks Steve,
my thoughts exactly about the watch. I did post in the WTB forum. Hopefully something pans out. 

Thanks,
Dan


----------



## HappyJack (Mar 31, 2008)

Funnily enough, I sold mine in January - but it took about 6 weeks to find a buyer. I'd bought a Fortis B-42 Cosmonaut Chrono LE (in titanium, with the Lemania 5100). A beautiful watch - it attracted more comments than any other I'd ever had. But I wear the LE more...

Good luck with the search, though.


----------



## Stonechild (Aug 21, 2009)

I remember that Happyjack, I tried to pry that out of your hands. But it had sold already. I've never owned one, but someday...


----------



## HappyJack (Mar 31, 2008)

but not hard enough, Jason! One of those watches that's hard to find but also hard to sell....I still miss it, though the Fortis LE is a great consolation:-!


----------



## SASTROOPER (Apr 6, 2009)

HappyJack said:


> Funnily enough, I sold mine in January - but it took about 6 weeks to find a buyer. I'd bought a Fortis B-42 Cosmonaut Chrono LE (in titanium, with the Lemania 5100). A beautiful watch - it attracted more comments than any other I'd ever had. But I wear the LE more...
> 
> Good luck with the search, though.


love the see thru case back ! here's hoping this time tomorrow i will be a proud owner of this bad boy !


----------

